# Are Airport Lounges Worth the Cost?



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 11, 2017)

Are Airport Lounges Worth the Cost?
By Aimee Picchi/ Airports/ Consumer Reports/ consumerreports.org

"Airport lounges can provide a haven of quiet amid evermore crowded airports, but they don’t come cheap.

Lounges are privately operated hospitality clubs that typically cater to frequent flyers and passengers with business- or first-class tickets. Most are operated by airlines, such as Delta’s Sky Club, and are discretely tucked away in airport terminals.

Annual passes can set you back about $500 for individuals, but there are several less expensive ways to gain access, such as buying day passes or through credit card perks...."







Richard


----------



## bnoble (Feb 11, 2017)

I have Delta + Priority Pass Select via my Amex Platinum.  I live near a Delta hub, so that's my airline of "choice". The card is not cheap, but this combined with the other Plat benefits make it worth it to me.


----------



## linsj (Feb 11, 2017)

I have United's club membership via a credit card (cheaper than paying outright). It only takes one irregular opps to make it worthwhile since I've never seen a line for the agents inside the club, and they are some of the best agents. I also like the clean restrooms, food, and quiet.


----------



## mjm1 (Feb 11, 2017)

We got the Chase Sapphire Reserve card that provides the Priority Pass for lounges. There is a separate thread on the benefits of the card. We have enjoyed the lounges that we have gained access too, but we haven't always had access depending on the airport and location of the lounges. 

I don't think we would pay a significant fee for lounge access unless we were flying a significant amount.

Mike


----------



## jehb2 (Feb 11, 2017)

We had free access to American's Admiral lounge via AAdvantage credit card for several years.  It was fun when it was free.  They had light snacks, free beverages, comfortable chairs, tv.  But it wasn't so special that I would be willing to pay anything for it.  And the last couple of AA lounges we went to were quite crowed and we had a hard time sitting together.  It's been a long time since I've been to a crappy airports. Most airports I go through now (international & domestic) are like nice modern malls.

I should add my husband who travels a lot for business really misses the lounge.  He & the kids really liked the free wifi.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 11, 2017)

linsj said:


> I've never seen a line for the agents inside the club, and they are some of the best agents


This is true of Delta SkyClub's agents as well.


----------



## Jimster (Feb 12, 2017)

If you ever have a canceled flight or an en route disconnect, you won't question the value of airport lounges again.  If you fly transpac, there is nothing like a shower in the lounge before continuing your journey.  Also Asian lounges put US lounges to shame.


----------



## Pompey Family (Feb 12, 2017)

I would consider paying for the use of British Airways lounges (not affiliates) Virgin and the Middle East carriers but all the other lounges I've experienced have been pretty poor. It's a nice perk to have complimentary access as part of your frequent flyer status but some of the lounges have been so bad it was actually better being in the terminal (Rome for example).


----------



## A.Win (Feb 12, 2017)

The simple answer is that it depends. Some cost more than others. Some are really nice and some are not. Some allow guests and children, others charge extra. Some are crowded and some are not. Your layover could be 30 minutes or 8 hours. How will you use it? Will you eat a lot? Drink a lot? Use wi-fi? Watch TV? Shower? Sleep? What are these benefits worth to you? How many times will you fly? So there are too many variables to answer conclusively. It is a case by case decision.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 12, 2017)

A.Win said:


> The simple answer is that it depends. Some cost more than others. Some are really nice and some are not. Some allow guests and children, others charge extra. Some are crowded and some are not. Your layover could be 30 minutes or 8 hours. How will you use it? Will you eat a lot? Drink a lot? Use wi-fi? Watch TV? Shower? Sleep? What are these benefits worth to you? How many times will you fly? So there are too many variables to answer conclusively. It is a case by case decision.


I have personally never found Priority Pass to be of any value domestically.  Most of their lounges are international, or at least in international terminals.  There are exceptions, of course, but I have not yet been able to use Priority Pass.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 12, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> I have personally never found Priority Pass to be of any value domestically.  Most of their lounges are international, or at least in international terminals.  There are exceptions, of course, but I have not yet been able to use Priority Pass.


That's why I like the Amex Plat; it combines my captive-audience domestic lounge network with PP's international lounges.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 12, 2017)

For some, no price is too great to escape the madding crowds.
As for me, I do not mind dealing with the unwashed masses.

That said, as a FF or CC perk, who am I to look a gift horse in the mouth?


.


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 13, 2017)

After not having been in a lounge for a couple of years, we were surprised to see how busy Chicago's UA domestic lounge was last fall.  We couldn't find room for the two of us to sit together.  When they're that crowded, I'm not as willing to pay the price.

Very different from some years ago when I used to travel a lot for work.


----------



## "Roger" (Feb 13, 2017)

MuranoJo said:


> After not having been in a lounge for a couple of years, we were surprised to see how busy Chicago's UA domestic lounge was last fall.  We couldn't find room for the two of us to sit together.  When they're that crowded, I'm not as willing to pay the price.
> 
> Very different from some years ago when I used to travel a lot for work.


While I do not use the lounges often (only on international flights) two observations:

The lounges at airports outside the United States are far nicer and offer more amenities than those in the United States.

In line with the quote, the lounges in the United States are often extremely crowded and offer little advantage over being in the general waiting areas. (Certainly not worth the price they charge.)


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 13, 2017)

"Roger" said:


> The lounges at airports outside the United States are far nicer and offer more amenities than those in the United States...........the lounges in the United States are often extremely crowded and offer little advantage over being in the general waiting areas. (Certainly not worth the price they charge.)


I agree with the statement that lounges outside the US are usually nicer, but I strongly disagree the the domestic lounges offer little advantage over the airport's general waiting area.  Occasionally they are extremely crowded, especially in the smaller lounges, but even then they have many amenities like food and drinks.  Usually we have found them to have plenty of space.  The price of a day pass is steep, however, so whether they are "worth it" is very much an individual thing.  For us, they are probably worth it if the layover time in the lounge is 2-3 hours or more.  In my opinion, an annual Club membership is worth it only if you fly a lot.  I was an airline club member when I traveled a lot for work, but dropped it after I retired.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 13, 2017)

When we are going down under we like to fly Fiji Air. The downside is that the flight leave LAX and go to Nadi. If you have a several hours layover it is worth paying the daily fee for the Tabua Club. It has AC, free showers, food, drink, comfortable seating, free WIFI, lots of electrical, outlets, etc.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 18, 2017)

The 9 Best Airport Lounges in America  (and How You Can Get In)
By Eric Rosen/ Greatest Escapes Week/ Bravo/ bravotv.com

"What's behind the most elite doors in the airport — and how to open them.

Forget fluorescent lighting, faux-leather furniture, day-old pretzels, and the endless hunt for a free electrical outlet to charge up between flights. Airlines are raising their lounge game, both abroad and in the U.S., in the hopes of wooing high-paying high-fliers with perks like classy cocktail lounges, celebrity-chef menus, spa treatments, shirt pressing, and more. Here are nine of the best lounges in the country, the epic amenities you’ll find there, and how you can get in...."







Richard


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 20, 2017)

I love the fact that attached to the article that Richard posted, they show pictures of the lounges either devoid of people or with just a couple of casual travelers (none of whom have carry on luggage) spread out relaxing. While I have only been in only two of these lounges, devoid of people, NOT!

I have not been in a ton of lounges (I am sure that there are some TUGGERS much more experienced), but the lounge that totally blew me away was the one in the Istanbul airport. Hopefully this link will take you to some pictures. (Click on some of the individual pictures to fully appreciate them.) Not pictured are some features like the on site omelet chef, the thirty to forty foot toy car racing track, the golf driving range (into a screen which then gives you a picture of where your ball landed), the marble rest room with a large bouquet of roses, etc.


----------



## amycurl (Mar 20, 2017)

The ANA lounge in Narita was amazeballs. The made to order ramen bar was a nice touch.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 20, 2017)

"Roger" said:


> I love the fact that attached to the article that Richard posted, they show pictures of the lounges either devoid of people or with just a couple of casual travelers (none of whom have carry on luggage) spread out relaxing. While I have only been in only two of these lounges, devoid of people, NOT!
> 
> I have not been in a ton of lounges (I am sure that there are some TUGGERS much more experienced), but the lounge that totally blew me away was the one in the Istanbul airport. Hopefully this link will take you to some pictures. (Click on some of the individual pictures to fully appreciate them.) Not pictured are some features like the on site omelet chef, the thirty to forty foot toy car racing track, the golf driving range (into a screen which then gives you a picture of where your ball landed), the marble rest room with a large bouquet of roses, etc.


Hi Roger,

I'm sure that if the creators of the Lounge List had expanded the map area of where the airport lounges were located, I'm sure that the Istanbul airport lounge would have made the list.  Simply amazing - thanks for including the link. 

Best regards,

Richard


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 21, 2017)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi Roger,
> 
> I'm sure that if the creators of the Lounge List had expanded the map area of where the airport lounges were located, I'm sure that the Istanbul airport lounge would have made the list.  Simply amazing - thanks for including the link.
> 
> ...


Ditto!  Looks great--but not sure I'll ever have a chance to try it out.


----------



## wackymother (Mar 23, 2017)

The only lounges I've ever been in are the big United one at Newark, and a small United one at Newark. The big one was pretty amazeballs! It was crowded, but if you've never even realized that these lounges existed...it's like a whole world opening before your eyes. 

And it's only from reading this thread that I realize that there are agents in the lounge who can help you with flight delays. Is that right?

Also, bnoble, could you explain the perks you get with that Amex Platinum? Does it get you into EVERY airline lounge at EVERY airport?


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 24, 2017)

wackymother said:


> And it's only from reading this thread that I realize that there are agents in the lounge who can help you with flight delays. Is that right?



The lounges usually have several people up front who'll help you with seat reassignments, upgrades, flight delays, whatever.  And the service is usually top-notch--the results in my experience were also very good.


----------



## joestein (Mar 25, 2017)

Since this topic came up.... I gotta say that I don't understand why domestic first class doesn't get access to the Lounges.   Neither does first class to closer international locations such as the Caribbean or Mexico.  

I don't fly first class often, but sometimes we will if the price is not much difference.


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 25, 2017)

From what I've seen on the limited number of US domestic flights I've taken first class appears to be little more than a nicer seat with more legroom. What exactly do you get when flying first class?


----------



## bnoble (Mar 25, 2017)

If the flight is long enough. a bad meal is included.


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 25, 2017)

Pompey Family said:


> From what I've seen on the limited number of US domestic flights I've taken first class appears to be little more than a nicer seat with more legroom. What exactly do you get when flying first class?



As mentioned "food" and my favorite, free single malt scotch. Also usually no tussle for overhead storage since you board first and the flight crew typically stores their bags in closets or in coach.

Cheers


----------



## Jimster (Mar 25, 2017)

...AND usually no screaming babies.   Look people who fly first class come in two forms.  Either you have enough money to pay for it without considering the cost or frequent flyers who either have the points or status to get upgraded.  People who need to eak out the cheapest ticket they can certainly don't want to or need to fly first class.


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 25, 2017)

We just got back from Jerusalem and used the lounges in Tel Aviv, Amman, and Chicago.  We had many hours to deal with, and were very happy to have lounge access--for us, an excellent benefit of Chase Saphire Reserve.


----------



## am1 (Mar 25, 2017)

Thankfully I have been able to get upgraded with my sons to the front of the cabin a few times.  At first they spent more time sleeping on the floor or in my seat then theirs.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

bnoble said:


> If the flight is long enough. a bad meal is included.


Not always a BAD meal.  Sometimes they are quite good.


----------



## Jimster (Mar 26, 2017)

Yes, _ I have had many excellent meals in first class- especially flying transpac.  Perhaps the best was on Asiana which gives you a 5 course meal with wine and all the trimmings.   If i got the "bad" meal referred to here, it would be my last flight on that airline.   My advice- choose another airline!_


----------



## bnoble (Mar 26, 2017)

Yeah, I was thinking domestically. Most of them are meh.  But, cross lots of water and things do get better.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Mar 27, 2017)

mjm1 said:


> We got the Chase Sapphire Reserve card that provides the Priority Pass for lounges. There is a separate thread on the benefits of the card. We have enjoyed the lounges that we have gained access too, but we haven't always had access depending on the airport and location of the lounges.
> 
> I don't think we would pay a significant fee for lounge access unless we were flying a significant amount.
> 
> Mike




Like you, Mike, I also have the Chase Sapphire Reserve Card and recently used my free Priority Pass during an 8-hour layover in Taipei. The lounge was very nice, and I was able to get a lot of productive work done that would not have been possible sitting in the standard gate lounge. It was quiet, good facilities, and a hot meal available. As others have said, a day pass is very costly, but the Priority Pass is a nice perk for having the Chase Sapphire Reserve Card.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 27, 2017)

We used the lounge at San Jose (SJC) very early on a Saturday morning.  There was yogurt, some granola bars, great coffee, cocoa, etc.  It's a Priority Pass Lounge, and I can honestly tell you, it felt so good to sit and put my feet up for a while in that lounge.  The coffee was so incredibly good in that lounge, and with all of the various creamers I like.  I am so happy our Chase Sapphire Reserve cards let us visit this lounge at no cost to us.  What a great perk.  You do have to request the cards, those do not automatically come to your home with the credit card.  Rick loves the lounges.


----------



## mjm1 (Mar 27, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> Like you, Mike, I also have the Chase Sapphire Reserve Card and recently used my free Priority Pass during an 8-hour layover in Taipei. The lounge was very nice, and I was able to get a lot of productive work done that would not have been possible sitting in the standard gate lounge. It was quiet, good facilities, and a hot meal available. As others have said, a day pass is very costly, but the Priority Pass is a nice perk for having the Chase Sapphire Reserve Card.



Outstanding! I'm glad to hear you could use the lounge for such a long layover. Definitely a nice benefit.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## mjm1 (Mar 27, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We used the lounge at San Jose (SJC) very early on a Saturday morning.  There was yogurt, some granola bars, great coffee, cocoa, etc.  It's a Priority Pass Lounge, and I can honestly tell you, it felt so good to sit and put my feet up for a while in that lounge.  The coffee was so incredibly good in that lounge, and with all of the various creamers I like.  I am so happy our Chase Sapphire Reserve cards let us visit this lounge at no cost to us.  What a great perk.  You do have to request the cards, those do not automatically come to your home with the credit card.  Rick loves the lounges.



Cindy, glad to hear you enjoyed the lounge in San Jose. We still have family in the Bay Area and SJC was and is our primary airport there. I wish I had the pass when we lived there, but am glad to hear the lounge is nice and well stocked. I look forward to visiting it the next time I fly into town.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## samara64 (Apr 2, 2018)

Just came back from an International trip going through 7 countries.

Went to few of these priority pass lounges. One of the best ones I have ever seen was in Dubai. Called Marhaba lounge in terminal 3.

Has a nice indian and chinese buffet plus lots of european food and bakeries. some alcoholic beverages but lots of local stupp like dates with chocolate that tasted amazing

Also in Spain I went to the one in Malaga and Barcelona airport on a previous trip. Both were great with good food selection.

Unlike the "Club at SEA" in Seattle where I had to wait for 3 hours before my flight as we had a delay. There was only tomato soup and some pasta salad. I am glad I do not have to use this one that often as I live here. Great coffee though.

maybe I should try the new Alaska lounges next time.


----------



## iwanttoflyaway (Apr 2, 2018)

I maintained a Delta SkyClub when I was flying through SLC a lot - much cheaper than drinking at the bar when I was stuck there for hours.  Later I started flying American a lot, so I got the Alaska Boardroom membership, which let me into admirals clubs.  Now we have Priority Pass, but our home airport doesn't have a participating lounge =(  Fortunately it's like fifteen minutes from us and fairly small, so we don't have to get there particularly early.  The access is nice when it works out, definitely worth the $225 a year we pay for the CSR card.


----------



## samara64 (Apr 2, 2018)

iwanttoflyaway said:


> definitely worth the $225 a year we pay for the CSR card.



I thought CSR was $450 per year.


----------



## NiteMaire (Apr 2, 2018)

samara64 said:


> I thought CSR was $450 per year.


It is. 
I presume flyaway did the following:
$450 
- $300 (travel credit) 
+ $75 (authorized user) 
= $225

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## iwanttoflyaway (Apr 2, 2018)

Yep, that's exactly how we see it.  We travel frequently enough that we can totally legitimize calling the credit worth an actual $300 cash.


----------



## samara64 (Apr 2, 2018)

Now that makes sense.


----------



## slip (Apr 3, 2018)

We use our United club passes all the time. It’s great to get away and relax. Getting refreshed and grabbing a drink and a snack gets us ready to finish a long trip.


----------



## stmartinfan (Apr 3, 2018)

Many years ago my husband bought a “lifetime” membership in the Northwest club for $500, because he traveled a lot for business and NW was the ptimary carrier for us.  At the time, I thought it was a lot to spend.

When NW merged into Delta, they continued to honor his membership, and that $500 seems pretty reasonable now that the annual fee is nearly that much!  He can bring in his immediate family as well, so I and even our adult kids can enter when we travel together. The clubs seem to have gotten busier and busier but we still stop in them often for snacks, free WiFi and nicer bathrooms. It seems as if they have been recently upgrading the food offerings with more regional based items.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 3, 2018)

Several years ago when we were returning from New Zealand via Fiji we had about an 8 hour layover in Fiji. This is before they completely rebuilt the interior of the Fiji terminal and added AC. It was worth the $35 for the day to get into the Bula Lounge - AC; Lunch; Dinner; Free Good Quality Liqour; Comfortable Seating; Lots of Plug Sockets to run and recharge all Devices; Free Showers with Towels, Soap, and Shampoo; free WIFI; etc.


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 3, 2018)

Back when I was flying extensively for business I found the Clubs to be a necessity.  They were particularly useful when having to out wait delays or modify my itinerary.

George


----------

